# TTS Market is ruined



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow !

Trying to sell my car and it is a huge struggle. A year ago I could have got 20k for it, now I am struggling to even generate interest at 16,500. And my car is literally fully loaded with virtually all options. It has impeccable Audi history, full MOT and tax, cambelt done, just serviced, it is literally the perfect car but yet no interest at all!

What is going on !?!?! When I was looking at buying there were hardly any on the market at all for less than 19-20k.

Anyway, it now looks like I am going to have move abroad and let the mrs sell the car in a few months. Can't believe it !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I noticed last night there's even loads in the for sale section at the moment.


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Can't sell mine either - had it on auto trader but no interest at all. What are our options?


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

It doesn't help that autotrader gives no option to search for a tts - just TT.


----------



## AndysTTS (Apr 18, 2014)

I think it's the car market in general. I have an Alpina D3, paid 18.5k for it three years ago and can't get 12k for it now. Books at £14k. Looks like I'm going to have to "Webuyamycar" it :roll:


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I would imagen the MK3 coming out also knocking down the prices for MK2s Good luck selling. Maybe It would be a good time for poor folk like me to upgrade to the TTS 8)


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Gutted about this. 460 views on autotrader and no calls?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

TBH with higher mileage RS's for sale at £25/28k the TTS is only going to drop to accommodate the specification change.

I think £15/17k for a TTS is fair game with a premium of £7/10k for an RS with similar sec, age, mileage etc.

If the market is that bad don't sell the car. Appreciate its not always that black and white, but, unless you *need* to sell the car why knowingly sell the car at a price you are not happy with?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

It's not the TTS at all , it's the market as a whole. It is very very quiet at the moment.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Suzuka said:


> I think £15/17k for a TTS is fair game with a premium of £7/10k for an RS with similar sec, age, mileage etc.


Er... doesn't it depend on age/mileage/condition/spec? The OP gives no specific info on these.

:?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I know a few who are now buying houses instead of expensive cars.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Autumn is fast approaching too and the car market is traditionally very seasonal. Early in the year is the time most people start thinking about changing to something quicker in time to enjoy the (hopefully) nice summer weather.


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe it'll have to be webuyanycar then


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

It's only money, I suppose


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

By comparison I live in China. Try buying a TTS for under 55K.. Its really stupid.
Good quality second hand cars are still fetching in excess of 25k for a 2009&#8230;Uk economy I'm afraid.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

If you car was a different colour I'd snap it up, unfortunately Silver's just not for me.

An after sales disagreement with the trader I bought my TTS off about 10 days ago has left me in a position where I can hand back the car and get a full refund if I want to. Nothing wrong with the car, just a matter of principle with something I was promised which isn't now going to be delivered. I'm trying to decide what to do. If I don't keep this one I'll definitely get another one and I'll actually be in a better position as the trader has moved my part ex on now so I'd be getting a full cash refund.

Perhaps I could buy yours and get it wrapped yellow


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Compared to some Cars I think the TTS's Market is quite strong OPs Car is a 2008 Cost New About £35K (without Extras) and still be advertised at around £16K-£17K just over 50% loss/Depreciation over 6 Years (Not Bad in My Book)
Sorry doesn't help your sale but just think last year when your comparing it the Market was very strong for your particular Model now with the arrival of the Mk3 Prices have dropped but long term TT's have been good value.
BTW: Multijfj your Car looks a lovely example and great spec and I'm sure it will sell once the right person sees it but think if you need a quick sale you may have to reduce it a bit to get the buyers to show an interest in it.


----------



## AndysTTS (Apr 18, 2014)

That's a good price. I paid £17.950 for my 08 plate with 36k :? If I'd have seen yours back then I would have had a good look.

One thing I will say is that since the time I was looking there are now loads more for sale compared to three/four months back.


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you think I should leave it at that price then and hope it sells? Dropped it from 18995


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

dan_saviola said:


> Do you think I should leave it at that price then and hope it sells? Dropped it from 18995


I'd take your postcode out the link


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry, just realised it's white, was looking at it on my phone before, now I'm on the laptop I can see it's white 

I think a lot of people would rather buy from a trader as they have more protection if anything goes wrong after the sale. Also a trader can provide finance which a lot of people want, so you're market is cut down a lot. Yours is at a good price but people may just not want to buy privately.

If you can afford to drop the price then do so but if you can't or you're not in a rush then see how it goes for a while longer. How much less are We Buy etc coming up with?


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

We buy are saying 17k


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

That's a lovely car but 18k is still a fair chunk of money to most people, and they want the safety of buying it from a dealership and there is currently quite a few available, when I bought mine I was looking for a few months and could of saved at least a grand by going private but wanted the warranty and for it to be fully checked over by Audi before I parted with the money. But as I said it's a lovely car and imagine someone will buyer it sooner rather than later!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

dan_saviola said:


> We buy are saying 17k


Depends on how quick you want to sell. In 2-3 months it will be cheaper again, so maybe take their offer?


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> dan_saviola said:
> 
> 
> > We buy are saying 17k
> ...


Good point. I understand that ppl would want a warranty but How do people sell expensive cars normally then?


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

To be honest I am moving abroad and I am just preparing for that. However I don't go until February 2015 so it gives me loads of time, it is just surprising that the car is taking such a hit!

I mean, you can't even buy an S Tronic S3 for the same price as the tts, and that is ridiculous ! TTS > S3 all day long I just don't understand.

For the same money out there, theres nothing to compare it to.

Just surprised as mine literally is perfectly maintained, all the options, s tronic etc. Can't believe it !

Even on eBay I have had over 1300 views but just not the level of inquiries I would expect, and that is on eBay where people offer 10k !


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

dan_saviola said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > dan_saviola said:
> ...


Problem is many people spending >12-15k want some sort of warranty from the seller (you normally get 3 months from a dealer if anything pops up) or finance...

Would expect most people selling expensive cars chop them in rather than have doubt over sale and / or uncertainties over sale or having to deal with chancers


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Suzuka said:
> 
> 
> > I think £15/17k for a TTS is fair game with a premium of £7/10k for an RS with similar sec, age, mileage etc.
> ...


Which is exactly why i said "it depends on spec, age and mileage etc". The fact that the OP mentions a figure of £16,500 gives me/others a good idea.

Back in your box.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

debonair said:


> If you car was a different colour I'd snap it up, unfortunately Silver's just not for me.
> 
> An after sales disagreement with the trader I bought my TTS off about 10 days ago has left me in a position where I can hand back the car and get a full refund if I want to. Nothing wrong with the car, just a matter of principle with something I was promised which isn't now going to be delivered. I'm trying to decide what to do. If I don't keep this one I'll definitely get another one and I'll actually be in a better position as the trader has moved my part ex on now so I'd be getting a full cash refund.
> 
> Perhaps I could buy yours and get it wrapped yellow


Or buy mine


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

dan_saviola said:


> Do you think I should leave it at that price then and hope it sells? Dropped it from 18995


Im struggling to sell my TTS too, similar views on autotrader. Annoying as i have another car lined up. Just dropped the price on mine Aswell


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

A lot of people I talk to, they just talk how they would like a TDI and tune it, and still get 50mpg, because of the mikes they do, I here lots of talk of just MPG now.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I think finance is a big thing and I doubt many people have 17k spare to cash out on a car, I would have loved a tts but outta my price range maybe in a couple of years time. Good luck with it though, nice car.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

ian222 said:


> I think finance is a big thing and I doubt many people have 17k spare to cash out on a car, I would have loved a tts but outta my price range maybe in a couple of years time. Good luck with it though, nice car.


I bought mine for cash a month ago at £28,700. But you're right, all the dealers expected me to want finance as that's the "norm". Some even insisted they go through the reasons I'd be better off with it... yawn. If they earn from selling it THEY'RE better off, not me! :roll:

Anyway, there are still some cash buyers out here. Plus, buyers can get good personal loan rates up to £14,999 from the likes of the Nationwide B.Soc. (5.9% APR). A little higher over £15,000.

:wink:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

dan_saviola said:


> We buy are saying 17k


Do you have your next car in mind? If so what part ex prices are you getting? Don't necessarily think the first price you're given is the benchmark, I had vast differences in prices for my trade in. It depends on the circumstances of the particular trader you want to buy from against the car you want as to what movement they have on a part ex. I got £1k more for my part ex than We Buy were offering, other traders were offering as much as £3k less. Shop around, you may be surprised like I was!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

TTSam said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > If you car was a different colour I'd snap it up, unfortunately Silver's just not for me.
> ...


I would if I wanted a roadster but it's a coupe I'm after :?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

No no no no no, roadster is much better


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

dan_saviola said:


> We buy are saying 17k


We buy offered me just under £16k, trade in is stupidly low


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

If you sell and buy in the same market, there should not be a problem.

You get less for your car, but you also pay less for you next car. If you trade up, you would propably be better off today, compared to last year.

Let say cars retails 20% less than a year ago. You looking at cars that cost 40k last year. These will set you back 32k today. You sell your car today for 16k. The difference last year was 20k. Today it is 16k. 4k saved for you.


----------



## ollyrayns (Jul 15, 2014)

I bought my TTS two weeks ago for 23,500 cash from a private seller.. It still has two months warranty on it though. I now have a Megane R26 on the drive that needs selling though [UNAMUSED FACE]


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Why does everyone seem to be selling TTSs only now? I only bought a few weeks ago and was having trouble finding a car of the right spec I wanted!! I ended up buying used approved and even had to get parking sensors retro fitted!


----------



## Davio (Jul 31, 2012)

Clearly a few factors impacting on selling time, I've had the RS up for just under 4 weeks and very little interest; 2 part ex offers despite the ad saying "no Part ex thanks" and a few other cheeky offers.

Not many people out there with circa 30k cash to spend on a 2nd hand car. Having the confidence to spend privately where there may be some potential risk associated is also a factor (despite me having a 6 Audi month warranty)! Also time of year people on summer Holidays and coming into Autumn / Winter.

Luckily I'm not in a rush to sell with the new motor not ready until November, otherwise a trip to one of the we buy car places and taken a hit on the sale.


----------



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Trying to sell my white TTS too, S Tronic fully loaded (see below sig!) and only 28k miles on clock. I found it very hard to find a TTS when I was looking to buy and now there seems to be a bit more around for sale.

To the OP, not trying to offend or be negative but could it be because your car is silver and most people looking for a TTS want black, blue, white etc usually?

webuyanycar offered me £16,400 which isn't bad to be honest but its a great car fully loaded which webuy do not consider into their price offer. For example, Electric seats were a £800 option from new!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

cardstreamleon said:


> Trying to sell my white TTS too, S Tronic fully loaded (see below sig!) and only 28k miles on clock. I found it very hard to find a TTS when I was looking to buy and now there seems to be a bit more around for sale.
> 
> To the OP, not trying to offend or be negative but could it be because your car is silver and most people looking for a TTS want black, blue, white etc usually?
> 
> webuyanycar offered me £16,400 which isn't bad to be honest but its a great car fully loaded which webuy do not consider into their price offer. For example, Electric seats were a £800 option from new!


Dont think the colour is that much of an impact, mine is black and struggling to sell


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Electric seats are a good example of expensive options which do nothing for a car's resale value later on and will do very little to sway a prospective purchaser in your direction. As is the case with most of the options that you, and most others too, have on offer.
Apparently xenons, leather seats and sat navs are the ones that do add value to a second hand car. In some cases specifying leather seats can make buying a car on PCP cheaper because of the effect it has on its resale value after 3 years  
Certain colours, the more unusual ones can be hard to sell and again this can affect the value of the car to some degree. Silver is a very popular colour but perhaps not a favoured colour for the TT.


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

When people say "Cash" what's the most you have ever paid in actual pound notes to a private seller, counting it out on the table?


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

darren7 said:


> When people say "Cash" what's the most you have ever paid in actual pound notes to a private seller, counting it out on the table?


Actually counting it out was £12k, and that was 8 years ago.

But paying cash for the car like this, I paid via bank transfer there and then. You can pay upto 25k for instant transfer these days so its easily purchased !


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Multijfj said:


> darren7 said:
> 
> 
> > When people say "Cash" what's the most you have ever paid in actual pound notes to a private seller, counting it out on the table?
> ...


£40k by debit card.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm keeping my TTS for a few years now!

Dealer offered a ridiculous trade-in when I went to test an RS Plus a few weeks ago - £15K! Made the cost of change £23K! :roll:

Maybe I'll keep the TTS until it becomes a classic? :lol:


----------



## darren7 (Nov 12, 2009)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> > darren7 said:
> ...


Yes I have heard if you have a lot of cash, meet the vendor at their bank. I know someone who paid £24000 cash in notes!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

alexp said:


> I'm keeping my TTS for a few years now!
> 
> Dealer offered a ridiculous trade-in when I went to test an RS Plus a few weeks ago - £15K! Made the cost of change £23K! :roll:
> 
> Maybe I'll keep the TTS until it becomes a classic? :lol:


After 6 years of ownership I still love driving mine, still turns heads and makes me smile on a spirited take off


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

My problem now is that I have a private plate that needs taking off before I can get rid.

I'm also wondering why people are viewing it on autotrader? They can see the price and look but don't call?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

dan_saviola said:


> My problem now is that I have a private plate that needs taking off before I can get rid.
> 
> I'm also wondering why people are viewing it on autotrader? They can see the price and look but don't call?


I dont think the auto trader views are very true/accurate. Mine jumped by 50 views during the night. That many views and no calls is hard to believe to be honest.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> > I'm keeping my TTS for a few years now!
> ...


 8)


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

TTSam said:


> dan_saviola said:
> 
> 
> > My problem now is that I have a private plate that needs taking off before I can get rid.
> ...


Indeed. Perhaps that's how many people saw it on search results rather than clicked on it.


----------



## TTS_Sandy (Jul 8, 2014)

TTSam said:


> Dont think the colour is that much of an impact, mine is black and struggling to sell


I'm of the opinion that colour does have a bit of an impact. I bought my TTS nearly 2 months ago and the Audi Approved market was saturated with black and white cars. I played the waiting game for a bit and went with Sepang Blue in the end.

If a buyer wants black or white in particular then your cars will have a lot of competition sadly


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

darren7 said:


> When people say "Cash" what's the most you have ever paid in actual pound notes to a private seller, counting it out on the table?


Now days with the Money-Laundering rules it's a lot harder to buy with Cash most dealers will only take a Maximum of £2K in cash payment rest must be though a Bank (Cheque/Transfer Finance etc) If you Pay more than a certain amount into a Bank in Cash it rings alarm bells and you'll probably get asked a lot of questions so best to make sure you have all the Buyers details incase he turns out to be a Drug Dealer :lol: I recently Sold a GT-R Privately Buyer did on-line Transfer (Did 6 Transfers of £10K as that stays under the radar whereas a £60K transfer would probably need lots of checks) Full Payment was in my Account within 10 Minutes. So in my experience if you do get a private buyer On-Line Transfers do seem the best way to receive payment although it may be worth checking with both Banks to see Time Scale and Limits.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

TTS_Sandy said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Dont think the colour is that much of an impact, mine is black and struggling to sell
> ...


Black and white cars are still the most popular new, so it figures there would be the same percentage of buyers after these 2nd hand. You just need to have the best one out of the pack.

Conversely, if Sepang Blue is a rare colour it's because very few wanted it new and so it follows very few will want it 2nd hand.

A level playing field in other words.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

judging by this I will probably only bet 20k at best for my manual RS even though it only has 6k on the clock!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> judging by this I will probably only bet 20k at best for my manual RS even though it only has 6k on the clock!


a 2010 TTRS with 6K on the clock? Audi should take it off you anyway! :lol:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

People (like me) are looking at cars but not calling because you have to click into the ad to see the full spec etc. Or to big up the photos to see the car better but then it turns out it's not what you want for whatever reason e.g not the right spec


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

Patrizio72 said:


> judging by this I will probably only bet 20k at best for my manual RS even though it only has 6k on the clock!


Lol - when you want to sell that for 20k let me know mate.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> judging by this I will probably only bet 20k at best for my manual RS even though it only has 6k on the clock!


RS Market is a lot smaller very few Nice Cars up for sale at the moment although there's not going to be so many Buyers looking for an RS think they will hold up quite well until the MK3 RS is Launched. (Probably 18 Months to 2 Years away)


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Real Thing said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > judging by this I will probably only bet 20k at best for my manual RS even though it only has 6k on the clock!
> ...


The problem is I think we're going to see a pretty big price hike for a TTTRS with any sort of reasonable spec given the prices of the new model published so far, so I can see the MK2 prices holding well for some time after the MK3 launch.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

igotone said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


That's what my local dealer thinks too. They will snap your hand off for a TTS Black Edition under 3 years old, especially during this period of no new production. That's a small reason why I held out for all the spec on my shopping list so as to put it at the top of the list on re-sale.

Standard TTS they weren't so keen on buying as it has lower residuals and is more expensive that a TTS Black Edition when purchased by a retail customer on a used car finance deal. This was also true of new TTS's on finance. The Black Edition was cheaper on finance yet had the extras.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I'd love a MK3 TTRS when the time comes obviously, but there's a limit to how much cash I'm prepared to part with given the likely MK3 prices and no deals being offered in the early stages.The only saving grace is that the new TTS will be a cracking car anyway so it wouldn't be the end of the world if I took that option, but it's still likely to be pushing the price I paid for a 6 month old TTRS Plus.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I should have bought a TT RS Plus then I could have kept it for 5 years! Now the cost of change is too high! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

alexp said:


> I should have bought a TT RS Plus then I could have kept it for 5 years! Now the cost of change is too high! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


LOL. I might end up doing just that! :lol:


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

alexp said:


> I should have bought a TT RS Plus then I could have kept it for 5 years! Now the cost of change is too high! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Have you driven one? If not... DON'T or you'll definitely have to have one whatever! 

No, I haven't either, TTS power is more than enough for me.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

DavidUKTTS said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> > I should have bought a TT RS Plus then I could have kept it for 5 years! Now the cost of change is too high! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Yea and it was ... awesome!


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

alexp said:


> DavidUKTTS said:
> 
> 
> > alexp said:
> ...


Ah... you're lost then!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

V6 ones are still shipping out pretty quickly!

Had Audi ringing me to see if i wanted to upgrade and trade mine in. Only had it 8 months :lol:


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Just an observation - TT residuals compared to other marques have held up very well, so this dip may simply be a natural adjustment.

Comments about spec are well founded - in my eyes all the toys spec first, colour second, wheel type & condition third, then service history seems to attract buyers.

Will have to see whether peoples love of a Samoa Orange TT is still alive & kicking in 3/4 years


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

ollyrayns said:


> I bought my TTS two weeks ago for 23,500 cash from a private seller.. It still has two months warranty on it though. I now have a Megane R26 on the drive that needs selling though [UNAMUSED FACE]


Off topic mate, but never got to drive an R26 - are they as good as everyone says ?


----------



## ollyrayns (Jul 15, 2014)

dextter said:


> ollyrayns said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my TTS two weeks ago for 23,500 cash from a private seller.. It still has two months warranty on it though. I now have a Megane R26 on the drive that needs selling though [UNAMUSED FACE]
> ...


I've had it for four years and it's been really fun. Other than the crappy French electronics it's been a very good drive. For a FWD it is very nippy and handles superbly. 
The only real reason for a change was at 27 it makes me look like a boy racer and in my industry I got a lot of odd looks driving around in it. 
I do miss how easily it can be thrown around though and I semi miss the manual gearbox


----------



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Just had a browse on Autotrader and seen the OP's silver TTS. It's a great price of £16,490 so it's worrying it hasn't sold yet. The next private TTS up from that is a sprint blue for £16,495 but it's done 70k miles and is a manual.

Will put my white one up next week&#8230; hope it gets some interest :roll:


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Real Thing said:


> Compared to some Cars I think the TTS's Market is quite strong OPs Car is a 2008 Cost New About £35K (without Extras) and still be advertised at around £16K-£17K just over 50% loss/Depreciation over 6 Years (Not Bad in My Book)
> Sorry doesn't help your sale but just think last year when your comparing it the Market was very strong for your particular Model now with the arrival of the Mk3 Prices have dropped but long term TT's have been good value.
> BTW: Multijfj your Car looks a lovely example and great spec and I'm sure it will sell once the right person sees it but think if you need a quick sale you may have to reduce it a bit to get the buyers to show an interest in it.


Yes, most cars lose 50% between 3 & 4 years so £16-17k after 6 years is really very good.


----------



## Tronic (Feb 13, 2013)

I decided to part exchange my 2009 TTS last week and Audi gave me 18K for it, which I thought was a pretty good deal. Ive just seen it on their website now for £23k.

You might be surprised what dealerships are willing to pay if you try and negotiate a good deal.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Tronic said:


> I decided to part exchange my 2009 TTS last week and Audi gave me 18K for it, which I thought was a pretty good deal. Ive just seen it on their website now for £23k.
> 
> You might be surprised what dealerships are willing to pay if you try and negotiate a good deal.


Thats a brilliant price. What did you trade it in for?


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Tronic said:


> I decided to part exchange my 2009 TTS last week and Audi gave me 18K for it, which I thought was a pretty good deal. Ive just seen it on their website now for £23k.
> 
> You might be surprised what dealerships are willing to pay if you try and negotiate a good deal.


Wow. £23k for a 2009 that's a lot. It must have virtually no mileage on it? I just paid £6k less than that for my 2009 TTS


----------



## Tronic (Feb 13, 2013)

I traded it in for the new A3, which is nothing compared to the TTS, but still a joy to drive.

My TTS had around 18,000 miles on it, a slight scruff on the front bumper, kerbed alloys but apart from that it was in pretty good condition. There were no external modifications to the car apart from an Audi reversing camera fitted by HazzyDayz which I thought he might factor in to offer me a lower price but Im not sure he even noticed it was fitted! At first I was only offered 17K but after insisting that I wanted more for it he managed to persuade his business manager to eventually take it up to 18K.

heres the car up for sale on their website

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... =se_na_re_


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Tronic said:


> I traded it in for the new A3, which is nothing compared to the TTS, but still a joy to drive.
> 
> My TTS had around 18,000 miles on it, a slight scruff on the front bumper, kerbed alloys but apart from that it was in pretty good condition. There were no external modifications to the car apart from an Audi reversing camera fitted by HazzyDayz which I thought he might factor in to offer me a lower price but Im not sure he even noticed it was fitted! At first I was only offered 17K but after insisting that I wanted more for it he managed to persuade his business manager to eventually take it up to 18K.
> 
> ...


Don't knock the A3, it's possibly the best all-rounder there is and voted World car of the year! :wink:


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Guys how much would you say a 2012 TTS black edition ibis white is worth?

I'm looking to sell mine and was offered £21k trade in at Audi but I think it's worth more


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well if this forum is a reflection of the wider world I can see what the problem is ... lots of TTS owners are seemingly all wanting to sell their TTS at the same time


----------



## deepen (Dec 15, 2012)

Given that the boggo mk3 tt has the same 0-60 time as the mk2 tts, I'd say that the mk2 tts market will take a pounding.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

deepen said:


> Given that the boggo mk3 tt has the same 0-60 time as the mk2 tts, I'd say that the mk2 tts market will take a pounding.


I very much doubt that. 0-60 is really only part of the story. What made the TTS a better value proposition was the standard xenons, mag-ride and significantly better interior ambience.

And given that unless you're already in the order book you won't be in a petrol TT now before November, and even then you'll be looking at dropping north of £30,000 on a standard car, maybe £40,000 to get one optioned up like a TTS.

I think Audi have done a very good job of keeping the values of used TTs up during the transition from Mk II to Mk III. By limiting the availability of new-ish Mk II cars anyone wanting a TT right now is having to pay good money for one. What's hitting values is everyone getting out of Mk II's to get a Mk III at the same time.

Finally, as has been mentioned above, the retained value of the TTS at 6 years is quite phenomenal. Most cars are between 40% and 50% of new list price at 3 years old. For TTS' to be holding nearly 50% at 6 years old is pretty incredible.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Blacknerd said:


> Guys how much would you say a 2012 TTS black edition ibis white is worth?
> 
> I'm looking to sell mine and was offered £21k trade in at Audi but I think it's worth more


Having researched the market for 2-3 weeks a month ago before buying mine I'd say it depends on plate prefix, spec and mileage. 
Is it a '61, '12, or ,62?
What's the spec?
What's the mileage?
Mine was '62 (Oct'12); 13k miles; S-Tronic; Sat Nav; BOSE; Auto Lights/Wipers; Cruise; Parking Sensors; MFSW.
I paid £28,700 and had to fly to Edinburgh to find one suitable. Lots at the dealers but only one with everything above, for £32k on a '14 plate, but that wasn't a Black Edition.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

igotone said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > judging by this I will probably only bet 20k at best for my manual RS even though it only has 6k on the clock!
> ...


Yeah it's pretty much still owned by them lmao


----------



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

wja96 said:


> Most cars are between 40% and 50% of new list price at 3 years old. For TTS' to be holding nearly 50% at 6 years old is pretty incredible.


This!

As someone who is looking to buy a TTS for the last million years (it seems) here's my take as a prospective as a buyer.

I have been monitoring TTS prices for the last couple of years while I save up enough money to finally buy one. Towards the bottom of the market (2008, average spec, average miles) prices haven't really moved at all in the last 18months.

I'm looking for prices to reach more in the region of 15/16k before I take the plunge I (wrongly) thought they would have reached this point by now. The way things are going that's at least another year away, by which point these cars will be quite old in terms of technology, which makes me think I should look at something at bit more modern, like a BMW M135i for example.

EDIT: I forgot to add, about 6 months ago auto trader made some kind of change to the way thier advanced search works. A user used to be able to add the text "TTS" to a search string which would bring back any car with "TTS" in the title. This no longer works, so searching for a TTS on auto trader amongst 100's of standard cars is a real PITA.


----------



## deepen (Dec 15, 2012)

Search for the "Quattro" string, plus tt, plus petrol, and that IMO will only bring tts's

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

mono-stereo said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Most cars are between 40% and 50% of new list price at 3 years old. For TTS' to be holding nearly 50% at 6 years old is pretty incredible.
> ...


If you can get together 17k you can have mine  low milage and top spec


----------



## ollyrayns (Jul 15, 2014)

I had been searching for around 3 months till I found the one I purchased.

At first my max budget was 20k but then I realised for three grand more you can get one three years newer as the all the ones I'd seen were between 18.5-20k for an 08 plate.

For 23 ish you can get a 61 so a three year newer car. Which to me is a no brainer if you're already looking at spending 20k on a 6 year old car.


----------



## Samc (Mar 6, 2014)

I was pretty much the same, missed out on a few 09's for 19k which had 40k, no warranty and private sales.

Ended up getting one from my local Audi dealer, 11 plate with 20k on the clock for 23.5k that was in March.

Glad I pushed the budget and got a facelift too, hopfully it'll hold it's price alright over the next couple of years.


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm about to start the search for a TT for the Mrs who has stamped her foot down wanting one, soon. But in her world that means 2015 and I need to research it for her! Problem is, she is not particularly decisive, and there are so many options to consider. Anyway back to the thread..... Perhaps there are a few reasons, that folks have already hit on. But is the lull unique to the TTS, or other flavours?

So like me, If you want to spend say £15k, £20k or £25k I'm finding a lot of different variants now in the MK2 catalogue turn up. I like the TTS but maybe a year newer or better spec'd S'Line with slightly less power and or black edition would be ok? Or with the choice out there, you can, as a buyer be a little flexible/indecisive/selective than I expected on the TT range. There feels 'over supply'/ quite an appealing set of different options to allow your head to be turned away from the TTS. And is it just a name thing, but is the TTS seen as closer to the TT range, in perhaps a slightly different way to, say the S3/A3 relationship?

Also, as has been said, just window shopping for the TTS is difficult on sites like the Auto-Trader. My head has been hurting just to case out the market. I can't pull them out easily from the rest of the TTs in the price bracket.

I'm a pretty risk averse chap, so would (generally) prefer to deal with a garage than a private individual. Which in itself feels illogical, given how dealing with those folk isn't something I enjoy - but its the piece of mind I guess when handing over lots of your hard earned.

I'm also getting to grip with the facelift timings - is that a reason? Our 58 Plate A3 (just) got the LED lights and the 2.0T engine upgrade and that was something I would value, unless the price differential really made it a 'no brainer'.

Oh, and thanks for helping to break my 'posting duck!'


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

I'll be swapping from a boxster into a TTS in a few months time so if yours is still around I'll be sure to take a look at it,

I had a mk1 225 and then into the boxster but I really miss the feel of the TT. I've been looking at them a lot recently on auto trader and they start at 16k in garages with under 70k on them.

Like this one

http://www.tcsgroup.co/used-cars/audi-t ... 5063961993


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

I'll be swapping from a boxster into a TTS in a few months time so if yours is still around I'll be sure to take a look at it,

I had a mk1 225 and then into the boxster but I really miss the feel of the TT. I've been looking at them a lot recently on auto trader and they start at 16k in garages with under 70k on them.

Like this one

http://www.tcsgroup.co/used-cars/audi-t ... 5063961993


----------



## Samc (Mar 6, 2014)

cr4igj tt said:


> I'll be swapping from a boxster into a TTS in a few months time so if yours is still around I'll be sure to take a look at it,
> 
> I had a mk1 225 and then into the boxster but I really miss the feel of the TT. I've been looking at them a lot recently on auto trader and they start at 16k in garages with under 70k on them.
> 
> ...


For me personally I couldn't part with that sort of money and have a drivers seat that looks like that, it also has no sat-nav-no blutooth-no MMI-no auto lights/wipers-no led lighting pack. It's got a low spec and if you pushed the budget even by 1 or 2k you'll get a lot better car.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

mister.c. said:


> I'm about to start the search for a TT for the Mrs who has stamped her foot down wanting one, soon. But in her world that means 2015 and I need to research it for her! Problem is, she is not particularly decisive, and there are so many options to consider. Anyway back to the thread..... Perhaps there are a few reasons, that folks have already hit on. But is the lull unique to the TTS, or other flavours?
> 
> So like me, If you want to spend say £15k, £20k or £25k I'm finding a lot of different variants now in the MK2 catalogue turn up. I like the TTS but maybe a year newer or better spec'd S'Line with slightly less power and or black edition would be ok? Or with the choice out there, you can, as a buyer be a little flexible/indecisive/selective than I expected on the TT range. There feels 'over supply'/ quite an appealing set of different options to allow your head to be turned away from the TTS. And is it just a name thing, but is the TTS seen as closer to the TT range, in perhaps a slightly different way to, say the S3/A3 relationship?
> 
> ...


Is it _really_ for her, or might you drive it... just occasionally?

Is she a petrol head who craves speed or looks? The 2.0tfsi Black Edition is almost as "nice" as a TTS and performance isn't far behind. As has been said, to find any TT with good spec is like looking for a needle in a haystack. Auto lights/wipers (if you're used to them) are a factory fit only. Write yourself a "must have" spec list and stick to it like glue!


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

This is the sort of stuff I mean though.

I can't get it through my head that why would you buy a TT when the TTS is far far superior if they were same price?

Unreal


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

dan_saviola said:


> Maybe it'll have to be webuyanycar then


Do not use we buy any car - i have experienece - instead use sure-sell.info you will get more for the car and the process is more reassuring. This is what Honest Jon in telegraph motoring reports weekly and readers have given testimony to getting nearer what they want
Regards
Steve


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Or try We Want Any Car, they've had about 3 cars off me and have always been spot on


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Is it _really_ for her, or might you drive it... just occasionally?
> Is she a petrol head who craves speed or looks? The 2.0tfsi Black Edition is almost as "nice" as a TTS and performance isn't far behind. As has been said, to find any TT with good spec is like looking for a needle in a haystack. Auto lights/wipers (if you're used to them) are a factory fit only. Write yourself a "must have" spec list and stick to it like glue!





Multijfj said:


> This is the sort of stuff I mean though.
> I can't get it through my head that why would you buy a TT when the TTS is far far superior if they were same price?
> Unreal


You are both right! And this is why I'll need to take a little time understanding what is out there as it what makes it difficult. But fun at the same time. We are starting to go down that list of must haves. After a chat today we have decided it has to be facelift petrol, Sline as minimum, certain colours discounted (Red - we have Misano on the A3, silver and grey) So that progress! She wouldn't naturally want all the TTS offers. But then you see, for a small amount more (or a year older/bit more mileage) a TTS, in something lovely like Scuba Blue and I think why not! So I need to dig a little deeper into the pricing of the TT market.

I think, if the price difference isn't much more, she/we would be tempted enough, with the extra that the TTS offers. If its the same price its a no brainer. And based on how we use our current cars, it would likely be 90% her driving - I currently drive at least 25k miles a year and I wouldn't want to put that mileage on the TT.


----------



## userxyz (Jun 12, 2012)

deepen said:


> Given that the boggo mk3 tt has the same 0-60 time as the mk2 tts, I'd say that the mk2 tts market will take a pounding.


 :?: :?: :?: this doesn't match with any figures I've seen.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Multijfj said:


> This is the sort of stuff I mean though.
> 
> I can't get it through my head that why would you buy a TT when the TTS is far far superior if they were same price?
> 
> Unreal


There may be several reasons. Presumably the TTS at the same price is older and with a higher mileage, and possibly in worse condition. A buyer may not want the increased cost of insurance with the TTS, lower MPG and higher overall running costs and may not want to have a quattro.


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep, depends on what you want really and how you drive.

I want adequate performance so the 2.0 TFSI is fine for me. More power is always nice but I'm frustrated at the moment, now that the car is virtually run in, that with the amount of other traffic on the road, it's difficult to use what I have got!

Now being towards the older end of the spectrum I don't drive as fast as I used to, though I do have my moments (and also ride motorbikes) but I do like enough power. The TTS would be wasted on me though as I wouldn't use the extra performance/handling. An RS would be nice though for the torque and sound!

Whilst the TT has 211 PS (and I've said this on other forums about my wife's Minis) it doesn't feel like it to me. I guess it's the way that the power is produced in a linear way (modern diesels are the same). I've had cars in the past which had far less power which went really well and felt that the bhp figures were correct and in those days 200 bhp was a dream! I think all the emissions and economy measures fitted to modern cars have a bearing on how they drive despite the figures quoted.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

cr4igj tt said:


> I'll be swapping from a boxster into a TTS in a few months time so if yours is still around I'll be sure to take a look at it,
> 
> I had a mk1 225 and then into the boxster but I really miss the feel of the TT. I've been looking at them a lot recently on auto trader and they start at 16k in garages with under 70k on them.


You might be disappointed after comming from a Boxster (especially if the S model)


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

mwad said:


> cr4igj tt said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be swapping from a boxster into a TTS in a few months time so if yours is still around I'll be sure to take a look at it,
> ...


My brother in law has gone from a Cayman S to a TTS and now prefers the way he doesn't come out of roundabouts sideways in the wet. :wink:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

DavidUKTTS said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > cr4igj tt said:
> ...


Sideways is what makes it fun


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Ive got an appointment at we want any car tomorrow. Think its the only way the car is going to go


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Why are there so many people selling anyway?


----------



## Kev1387 (Jun 16, 2014)

More the merry as I'm in the market for a TTS manual


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Mines gone. We buy any car took it off my hands today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Did you get what you were after for it Sam? Did the Powervalve system go with it?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Not really no, but couldnt see it selling any other way, 600 views and no calls on my ad. It did, it was a bit of a snap sell so couldnt have taken it off anyways.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

I've looked into a cayman S... The only thing stopping me is that the interior is exactly the same as mine (obviously). When I'm spending 17k on a new car I want to feel like I've got something different, the mk2 interior of the TT is a very nice place to be


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Just looked on Autotrader....

WOW 

You can get some nice TTRS's for around 23k + i'm not amazed the TTS has lost value.

Its looking 5-7k less in prices (and more cars) than when i was considering buying another TTRS moving back to the UK and selling my German one. (Autotrader) being my source.


----------



## deepen (Dec 15, 2012)

mwad said:


> DavidUKTTS said:
> 
> 
> > mwad said:
> ...


This is exactly why I'm considering a boxter now 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepen (Dec 15, 2012)

userxyz said:


> deepen said:
> 
> 
> > Given that the boggo mk3 tt has the same 0-60 time as the mk2 tts, I'd say that the mk2 tts market will take a pounding.
> ...


Afaik. I admit it relied on figures quoted by journos. Didn't go and double check the official figures.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

deepen said:


> userxyz said:
> 
> 
> > deepen said:
> ...


This was taken from Auto Express

A manual, front-wheel-drive 2.0 TDI can do 0-62mph in 7.2 seconds - three-tenths faster than the outgoing quattro TDI. It also emits 29g/km less CO2, at 110g/km, and promises 67.2mpg. If efficiency isn't a priority, there's a dual-clutch, quattro 2.0 TFSI, which is faster than the outgoing TTS, doing 0-62mph in 5.3 seconds.

The manual, front-drive version takes six seconds flat and the new TTS 4.7 seconds - faster than a Porsche Cayman S. MacPherson strut front and multi-link rear suspension is fitted, with magnetic adaptive dampers standard on the TTS and an option on all other cars.


----------



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Mine is for sale now and it's an absolute steal for a fully specced White TTS (no parking sensors but can be added for a couple of hundred £s), low miles (29k), full Audi service history for just £17,500&#8230;


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Is there any noticeable difference (apart from the natural differences in age) for the TTS pre and post Facelift?
Also was this about the time of the 10 plate. On the good ladies 'must have' list is the LED daylight running dame edna lights and I understand it was the facelift that introduced them to the TT.


----------



## noTTyet (Feb 20, 2014)

Could very well be that when the MK3 comes out and the prices for a new top specced model are 45k+,the MK2 values for good clean well historied cars are drawn up with the inflated new car prices.
My last car was a TVR and when it was sold back into English ownership from the Russian who bankrupted it and poeple were expecting a new range of British built supercars you couldnt give them away,six months later i doubled my money.
I would wait and I think they will stabilise,they are quite a rare car.

 
AND GREAT FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

mister.c. said:


> Is there any noticeable difference (apart from the natural differences in age) for the TTS pre and post Facelift?
> Also was this about the time of the 10 plate. On the good ladies 'must have' list is the LED daylight running dame edna lights and I understand it was the facelift that introduced them to the TT.


All TTS's have the LED DRL's. Pre and post facelift are very similar apart from the grills really. Apart from that no major changes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Sam, that's really helpful. Not a huge difference then, apart from the age. 
We are starting to look at what we can get TT wise. I'm sold on the TTS plus things like Cruise, bluetooth, BOSE. Other stuff like S tronic she needs to form a judgement on (the car is for her and thus far all I know is she wants at TT in black or blue!) - oh and Sline as minimum. Other than that its up to me to do the research and ask her questions.

Not buying at the moment but aiming for 9 months or so - looks like £20k as the max budget should get a pretty reasonable TTS.


----------

